# Both sides from LG 55UF850T randomly dims



## selvaracp (Apr 4, 2016)

I am using Lg55UF850T. Randomly whenever I am some movie or playing some games (PS3) THE FOLLOWING THING HAPPENS. Picture attached. Flickr - Photo Sharing

TO explain further....The complete black does not appear suddenly.It starts from the left and right edges and slowly occupies the fullscreen.

But when I turn the TV off and then ON everything is back to normal. This is happening randomly. Also for few videos it starts to happen immediately and for some videos it takes some time. I dont know what this is,and its driving me crazy....

please please please help
Flickr - Photo Sharing 

These are the additional photos of the problem


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like major problem to me don't know how to fix it but you should contact LG customer care.


----------

